# IMPORTANT



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

OK i'm totally pissed off while typing this... i have become FEARLESS of all this shit but there's something people need to think about..

This may not apply to everybody here and i don't expect allot or any reply's..

So i had a (DRUG) blood test to work out what's in my system or lingering.. I used to be a regular casual drug taker..

I used weed,cocaine,amphetamines..alcohol... medications.. Zypreza olanzapine..

In my blood stream.. 4 months on i still have

Traces of cannabis in blood and urine

Traces of amphetamines in blood and urine

no cocaine

traces of benzo's in blood

So this all came back as a shock.. i haven't touched drugs since September..

Now as for dp.. my neurologist told me all of these drugs are stored in fat cells and circulate within the body till they finally are removed.. But it's a LONG process.. and this cocktail of chemicals in my body could be the main factor of all these symptoms i'm experiencing.. So i'm on a big detox program from tomorrow.. (i'm in a private hospital) costing the earth but it's well worth it as i couldn't take this anymore.. I live in hope that the end of this year i will be closer to reality.. Anyone that's used in the past it's worth checking you're blood out..

Take care people! Bjorn


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Confortable? Comfortable 

Lol my minds better than being dragged down by that shit... no offence but i'm a fighter and won't be beaten.. got enough money to do anything


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok... Let me break it down.. Olanzapine can temporarily cause this from withdrawal.. and can take up 9 months to fully withdraw.. Weed no have done that a million times.. Amphetamines have a funny way of sticking around.. you could be running.. or in a sauna.. and start tripping out of nowhere.. If by this time next year i'm still the same i will eat my own dick  Thing is with me i get slightly better week by week


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

we will see.... i'm taking bets to come in 5-1


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well since u got all this money. Let me borrow 20 $ lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is not the reason you have DP.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## bubbins (Jan 24, 2013)

Your confusing things abit..Its LSD that is the main thing to be concerned about hanging around in stored fat....I doubt you have actually used enough to have any valid concerns................

..............Sounds like someones telling you crap....................Hallucinogens are the only drug that would have any connection to such a worry..........


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Not only does an increase in water help detoxing the body but also an increase in fiber for rather obvious reasons. But detoxing is really not just increasing water intake, but also increasing fiber intake with easier to digest foods.

Detox has to be a gradual process done over several months to really experience true changes.

With that, we aren't very different from the fresh water that has allowed us to live and prosper on this planet. It stays fresh with motion and so do we as the water is a vast portion of our composition. Don't just increase the water intake, but increase its motion. Do so with realistic long-term increases in physical activity that can be maintained for months or even years.

Popular research on habits suggest it takes an average of 6 months of consistent engagement with an activity to turn it into an auto-pilot habit. A 6 month challenge. The key is finding exercise that is not boring or dull but enlightening.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Question unanswered: why did you abuse drugs in the first place? Seems to be a more productive path of investigation than worrying about traces of chemicals in your body.

People abuse drugs to self-medicate, typically - because their normal, ordinary conscious state is somehow intolerable: painful, boring, anxiety or depression filled, etc. Detox doesn't address root causes which predispose one to depersonalize.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree, it is unlikely the drugs left in your system are the cause of your DP/DR.

Finding the cause is very rarely the road to the cure.....sorry.



> Thing is with me i get slightly better week by week


This is the way to get better, trust me I know.

Good luck with your recovery, keep fighting. BTW you said you were feeling pissed off (angry) while typing this....well keep up the fighting spirit I always found it helped.

JJ


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it will play a part but unless all ur issues are worked out its not a full cure maybe about 30 percent


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Finding the cause is very rarely the road to the cure.....sorry.


Depersonalization doesn't just "happen" and finding the cause (your dysfunctional patterns of dealing with life) is essential.

Otherwise there's no guarantee you don't DP again, even if you do by some chance recover.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Its 100% anxiety.... 100% curable


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Its 100% anxiety.... 100% curable


It is definitely curable, but anxiety is only one of the possible triggers. Myself and many others have had chronic DP/DR.....no emotions at all, not even fear, unable to feel fear in the most extreme of situations. Many including myself were also very confident, well adjusted people when DP/DR struck and were not suffering from anxiety or depression of any kind.

Many different things can trigger DP/DR, although it is very common to suffer anxiety with DP/DR or to have been suffering from anxiety when DP/DR was triggered, it is not 100% anxiety.

JJ


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never done drugs and have DR...


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> I've never done drugs and have DR


Many many people with DP/DR have never done drugs.....some have developed chronic DP/DR from their first smoke of a joint, others from long term cannabis use, others from different drugs even legal ones. Perfectly confident healthy people have developed it whilst doing something as simple as changing their clothes.

My recovery began when I stopped worrying about what had caused it and started concentrating on getting out of it; I know this is also true for many others.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> OK i'm totally pissed off while typing this... i have become FEARLESS of all this shit but there's something people need to think about..
> 
> This may not apply to everybody here and i don't expect allot or any reply's..
> 
> ...


What is the detox program you are doing?


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

JJ70 said:


> Many many people with DP/DR have never done drugs.....some have developed chronic DP/DR from their first smoke of a joint, others from long term cannabis use, others from different drugs even legal ones. Perfectly confident healthy people have developed it whilst doing something as simple as changing their clothes.
> 
> My recovery began when I stopped worrying about what had caused it and started concentrating on getting out of it; I know this is also true for many others.


Perfectly confident healthy people never develop DP, stop talking shit.

There's always a builded up reason, it never comes out of blue.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Perfectly confident healthy people never develop DP, stop talking shit.
> 
> There's always a reason, it never comes out of blue.


Sorry Jack, loads of credible reports and many many people I've spoken to. This includes myself. And yes it can come right out of the blue and often does (maybe it didn't really come out of the blue and there was a reason), but it really really does happen to many confident, balanced people with no record of any kind of mental health problems what so ever and in normal calm situations. I've known of otherwise healthy confident people developing DP/DR watching TV, riding the bus, getting changed after a game of football, eating a meal, driving, chilling out, talking with friends and family, dropping off to sleep...the list goes on. There are so many reasons and situations although smoking a joint and having a panic attack seem to be more common than most.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

JJ70 said:


> Sorry Jack, loads of credible reports and many many people I've spoken to. This includes myself. And yes it can come right out of the blue and often does (maybe it didn't really come out of the blue and there was a reason), but it really really does happen to many confident, balanced people with no record of any kind of mental health problems what so ever and in normal calm situations. I've known of otherwise healthy confident people developing DP/DR watching TV, riding the bus, getting changed after a game of football, eating a meal, driving, chilling out, talking with friends and family, dropping off to sleep...the list goes on. There are so many reasons and situations although smoking a joint and having a panic attack seem to be more common than most.


Are you talking about experiencing DP or developing DPD?
Because almost every people in existence experiences DP at least once in their lives.

What is normal in your opinion? You could say that they think of their lives as normal. Sure, that's what I thought too.

However, I swear if you let a developmental psychologist examine their past history, they would say that it was not 'normal' parenting/family environment they got.

You see, DP really reveals if the person was stable.

If one got DP and all one does is whine and play a victim, he wasn't stable in the first place.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Because almost every people in existence experiences DP at least once in their lives.


No I'm talking the full blown DPD to the level chronic. Personal experience and many others; although as I say a panic attack or smoking weed is more common.



> However, I swear if you let a developmental psychologist examine their past history, they would say that it was not 'normal' parenting/family environment they got.


Nope, ill add a medical example to the list...a petit mal seizure so small its hardly noticeable.... no family trauma and very common cause of DPD.



> However, I swear if you let a developmental psychologist examine their past history, they would say that it was not 'normal' parenting/family environment they got.


The medical and and counselling bodies are so ignorant on DPD it is unbelievable, a large percentage even today have not even heard of it. I be willing to stake a large wager the first time the majority of this board seen a medical professional they will have got a polite "here's some Prozac now fuck off".


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Petit mal seizure? 
So if it's that common in what you say, how do people with that cure petit mal seizure.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> Petit mal seizure?
> So if it's that common in what you say, how do people with that cure petit mal seizure.


Like I said this is just one of many ways people can get DP/DR. These small seizures tend to be linked with epilepsy but anybody can have small (or even a large) seizure and not be epileptic. In this case like most (if not all other cases); It is about curing/recovering from DP/DR not what triggered it in the first place (although maybe if you recover it might be worth looking at what triggered it to try and stop it happening again).

Just an interesting point of note: Lamotrogine; commonly prescribed for DP/DR sufferers (no amazing success rates) is often prescribed to control seizures......just a point of note, I wouldn't advise reading too much into this.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

As for me I think it didn't come just out of the blue... I've had it very hard with family issues (members dying, getting heart attacks,...). At work I was badly stressed out like literally having trembling hands. This for 1.5 year... So for me it's a combination of stress and being close to a depression....


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> As for me I think it didn't come just out of the blue... I've had it very hard with family issues (members dying, getting heart attacks,...). At work I was badly stressed out like literally having trembling hands. This for 1.5 year... So for me it's a combination of stress and being close to a depression....


There is little doubt that this is true for many many people.

However I have fully recovered and helped many others, there has also been a wide range of triggers for DP/DR in these people (my trigger was very different from yours). The key to recovery has nearly always been concentrating on recovery and not the cause.

You can get better, trust me I and many others have. The condition is horrendous but it is not the most unbeatable condition in the world.

JJ


----------

